# Replace unzip with unzip-iconv



## wasabi (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi!

Is it possible to replace the default install of unzip with unzip-iconv to fix encoding issues?

iconv cannot be removed as a massive number of packages use it. Any suggestions?


Chris


----------



## wasabi (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok. I got unzip replaced with unzip-iconv (Can't tell you if the *unzip -O* command would have worked in the first place because default unzip uses /usr/bin/unzip).

[cmd=]sudo portmaster -o /usr/ports/archivers/unzip-iconv unzip[/cmd]

Next, I used the following to use the port archivers/unzip, not bundled unzip (following lists contents of the zip):

[cmd=]/usr/local/bin/unzip -O CP932 -l some.zip[/cmd]


----------

